# Mini Cooper S Hitch?



## notenoughtime (Sep 7, 2004)

With the exhaust pipes in the middle, can a hitch rack be put on the car? I have a T2 and want to use it on the Cooper S...if I get one that is.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I think the only way you can do a hitch is with minifini products -

http://www.minifini.com/Shop.aspx

you would need a sportlink and then you could get a hitch adapter or the bike rack for the sportlink - but the tongue weight is 150lbs with the adapter - and the hitch would be class I - also very expensive - most mini drivers use roof racks.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm considering getting a Mini for a commuter car and I'd rather not put a roof rack on it due to the hit in MPGs. Is anyone out there using a hitch mounted rack like this one?


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

wilks said:


> I think the only way you can do a hitch is with minifini products -


Not true at all.

http://www.minidomore.com/mini_cooper_towing/receiver_trailer_hitch.php

I have this one on my 2008 Cooper S. In comparison to the Minifini I have a truly hidden receiver and I can use any old hitch mount bike carrier instead of ponying up for the ultra-spendy minifini attachments. I use it to carry bicycles and yes my Mini also tows my racebike (motorcycle) to track events.

In order to use the Minifini you have to buy the hitch, a bike carrier and if you want to town anything a receiver carrier. That's like $900! Dude, that buys a lot of gas... just get a roof rack and take the MPG hit.

After breakin I am averaging 31mpg with/without the bicycles in place. My GF has the regular Mini Cooper and shes gets 34.5mpg for comparison.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Agree with mpg figures*

We "average" city/highway/stop & go, around 34 mpg on our Cooper. Highway, I averaged 46 mpg two weeks ago over a 210 mile drive with about 20 miles of town driving included.

I use a Thule roof rack. I already had the bike attachments so the base unit was the best way for us to go expense-wise.

Two bikes on the roof drops our mpg around 10%. We don't normally keep the rack mounted so I can't say what it costs us to have the rack and no bikes.

Enjoy the car if you buy it. Its the best thing on four wheels since in-car sex was invented.


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Enjoy the car if you buy it. Its the best thing on four wheels since in-car sex was invented.


Have you tried screwing in the Mini? Note of caution if you have the optional armrest make sure not to break it. Girl on top.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

I have the mini fini hitch mount and like it. I didn't want the hidden hitch because I didn't want to have to crawl underneath every time I wanted to take the rack off. The Thule T2 works great with it, sits out just far enough that you can open the rear hatch even with bikes on.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Deme Moore said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> http://www.minidomore.com/mini_cooper_towing/receiver_trailer_hitch.php
> 
> I have this one on my 2008 Cooper S. In comparison to the Minifini I have a truly hidden receiver and I can use any old hitch mount bike carrier instead of ponying up for the ultra-spendy minifini attachments. I use it to carry bicycles and yes my Mini also tows my racebike (motorcycle) to track events.


Thanks! This is the reciever I had in mind. Can you post any pics? What bike rack are you using? I really like the way the Thule 917 loads and unloads, but on Thule's website it isn't listed as an option for use with a class1 reciever.

The minidomore reciever is ~$350 then add the cost of the rack, $369. A thule roof rack system with 2 bike mounts prices out at $704. It's pretty close to a wash when comparing the two.

The minifini setup just isn't worth the money because you need the sport link.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Ahem........*

"There are certain questions a gentleman neither asks nor answers."


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

jmitchell13 said:


> Thanks! This is the reciever I had in mind. Can you post any pics? What bike rack are you using? I really like the way the Thule 917 loads and unloads, but on Thule's website it isn't listed as an option for use with a class1 reciever.
> 
> The minidomore reciever is ~$350 then add the cost of the rack, $369. A thule roof rack system with 2 bike mounts prices out at $704. It's pretty close to a wash when comparing the two.
> 
> The minifini setup just isn't worth the money because you need the sport link.


Sorry, no pics of the setup! Don't think about it. This is your only option TRUST ME. Here's why:

Personally I got the hitch + a cheepie two-bike carrier for $90. Something like this
http://www.discountramps.com/car-bike-rack.htm

I went cheap figuring it's less likely to get stolen. Name brand bike carriers have a habit of disappearing around here.... :madmax: The outlay is definately less than a roof rack and I don't have to get under my car to install it... use a hitch extension. It gives parallel parkers something to hit their bumpers on if they decide to get too close! Bonus. During "towing season" I don't bother removing it but you can in fact make everything disappear on a moment's notice. The Minifini stuff is always sticking out and you have to cut holes in your bumper.

You remove the bumper cover to install the hitch. This is a lot easier than it sounds. Class I and II hitches are the same size, just the loading is different. Thule is covering their butts and spec'ing the higher load. But the Class I can hold 200lbs. of tongue weight which is good for two bikes easy. Your call.

Now for the roof rack... the '07 onwards they have little channels in the roof so you don't need to drill holes or use the rain gutters. The Mini Rack sits higher up than most and therefore doesn't interfere with the sunroof. My GF put it on hers. There is a mileage hit with the bikes on, even off you lose a couple of MPG but the most annoying part is the constant wind noise. The Mini is a small car and unless you enjoy listening to whistles forget it. The hitch carrier is much much better and doesn't ruin the lines of the car.

IMHO, this is the greatest car EVAR. I get excellent mileage, have fun on the drive to the trails and then back again. Maybe when they redesign the convertible I'll get that, PLUS another hitch mount!


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Deme Moore said:


> Thule is covering their butts and spec'ing the higher load. But the Class I can hold 200lbs. of tongue weight which is good for two bikes easy. Your call.


I called Thule customer support and they said the website isn't accurate and the T2 can be used with a class1 reciever.

I ordered my mini yesterday, now I just have to wait 8 weeks for it to arrive...


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL... that's the annoying part. Still it's impressive to get your custom build sent all the way from England. I remember in the good old days when buying imported meant buying whatever is in inventory. Blech.

You could always buy a used Mini to "practice on" in the meantime. They're small and you can never have enough Minis. Collect them all! I was lucky enough to have my GF's Mini as a tester. It's what made me buy one in the first place.

Like every British car mine came with an electrical fault... Starter went totally kaput on day three and required flatbed tow! Nothing wrong since then, 20k miles later.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I finally got my mini yesterday. I installed the hitch and rack last night...


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Shuttle vehicle!*



jmitchell13 said:


> I finally got my mini yesterday. I installed the hitch and rack last night...


How much did the combo cost? I'm assuming you bought the Minidomore with a T2?


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

notaknob said:


> How much did the combo cost? I'm assuming you bought the Minidomore with a T2?


You are correct. $325 for the hitch, $285 for the rack.


----------



## surf418 (Jan 23, 2006)

How do you secure the rack into the hitch? 

I'm asking because i'm about to get a 06 mini S convertible and would like to use my sportrack 2EZ.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## kleanr (Nov 3, 2006)

I just wanted to add my appreciation for this thread.
I'm planning on getting a '02 '03 Cooper S and the ability to add a bike rack was a deal clincher for me.

I'm now totally sold on the Minidomore hidden hitch, their drawbar and my existing GripSport bike rack:

I have the 2 bike, downhill bolt-on model. easiest rack in the world to load bikes, no tie downs needed, just slot right into the crank holders.

I'm banking on Minodomore shipping to Australia however. Fallback plan is MiniFini's expensive rig, they do ship to Australia.

Now comes the fun part, shopping for my baby and test driving them. 

All the best Lads!


----------



## scienceiscool (Jan 24, 2009)

To resurrect an old thread...

I just bought an 03 Mini and I'm l'm looking at rack options (roof v. hitch). Y'all who have the MiniDoMore hitch - is the installation as easy as it sounds? Looking at the instruction file, it says you have to jack up the car and remove the rear wheels, but that doesn't seem to be necessary to remove and replace the bumper in the way they describe. True or not?

Thanks.


----------



## bikemuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

jmitchell13 said:


> I finally got my mini yesterday. I installed the hitch and rack last night...


man that is super sweet! I'm thinking about getting a mini and I was just wondering what the options were. I have a yakima/high roller roof rack now which is not a bad system but I do get a lot of drag and I've nicked the roof a few times when taking my bike off. Also if your bike gets wet it could leave a muddy mess. Thanks for sharing those nice pics.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't you have to pedal those things anyhow? Why would you have a bike to pedal on a car you have to pedal? 

J.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Resurrecting an old thread*

I know I'm resurrecting an old thread here, but I see above that people are listing the Minidomore hitch at over $300. I purchased mine a couple months ago direct from MiniDoMore for $199 with free shipping. My car is a 2006 Mini Cooper S. It installed very easily and I love it! A lot cheaper than a roof rack in price alone, not to mention the fuel savings.


----------

